# Dossier Documents incomplet sur iCloud ?



## Bombigolo (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour

Il y a 2 jours , j'ai souscrit à l'option iCloud drive (200G)
Pas de problème pour le transfert des photos depuis et vers MBP ou iPhone/ipad .

Sur le MBP , j'ai coché l'option "sauvegarde documents et bureau"
Apres plusieurs heures , lorsque j'accède au drive depuis un iPhone , le dossier documents
est bien présent , mais de nombreux dossiers sont vides …dans certains des sous dossiers sont présents , mais vides …

Dans le finder du MBP , le dossier est bien placé sous iCloud dans la barre latérale .

comment faire pour que ce dossier soit copié "intégralement" et accessible tel quel depuis un bidule ?

merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (21 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir, 
As tu les dossiers et fichiers dans iCloud.com?


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour
Oui , les dossiers sont maintenant présents .
J'ai coupé puis réactivé iCloud sur tous mes appareils et tout s'est remis en place 
sur chacun de ceux ci dans l'heure qui a suivi .

merci


----------

